# Introducing Ducks....



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We just introduced a dead chucker to my sons lab pup yesterday. My son held the bird out to ATEM and he sniffed it Andreas put on the happy voice and then he tossed the bird and ATEM was right on it. We had ATEM on a long line soon he wouldnt try to carry the bird off and we could call him in and praise him good.


















He had a blast. Going to go out him again on sunday. 

I did the same thing with my golden. We had ducks at a training and I took a smaller one and I tossed it for my boy and praised him when he went after it and used the long line to bring him to me.

Good Luck!! and Happy Hunting


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Generally if you just flop the bird on the ground the pup will sniff it and wander away. You need to entice them with it, drag it on the ground, let them chase it and play tug with it, most puppies love birds and it won't take long at all to get them going on it. Best of luck!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Really!?! All 3 of the dogs we have started training have gone after the duck or chucker with gusto on the first toss. They grab up that bird like there is no tomorrow. Hence why we have them on a long line We dont want to run in away with it...lol.


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you all!! Keeping him on a long leash is a good idea. Ended up with no birds tonight, tho! Bummer. But, no worries....we will get there. 

PS: Adorable photo with the wing over his eye! Thanks, again~


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

OnGoldenPond said:


> Hello all! I am just getting my feet wet in the world of hunt and field with my new boy (and my two year old girl, I hope to get a WC this year)....what is the best way to introduce birds/ducks?
> 
> Hank is 12 weeks old, and I figure just a very casual, "Oh, by the way, look at this" approach. Nothing negative...just let him be curious.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great! Thank you!


I would suggest approaching the introduction to birds in steps. Start with small birds and progress to larger ones like ducks. Start with a small frozen pigeon, then progress to a live clipped wing pigeon. Then to dead hen pheasants, dead rooster pheasants and finally ducks. 

Start with pigeons because they're cheap, easy to find and puppy sized.


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a good idea....starting smaller, and I was planning on just that. Ducks would be for the big dogs only. Thanks!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Be patient, take your time for him to perk up to them, and by all means make it fun!

Feather introduction for puppies.mpg - YouTube

EvanG


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link! I had not thought of youtube!


----------

